# What kind of vehicle are you on Eurotunnel ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

When booking Eurotunnel I always choose the "campervan" option with a small "huh" that they don't know that "campervans " are VWs etc while we are really a motorhome.

Today, looking a bit more closely, I saw that one of the options is " High Van ( over 1.8 m) "

Both High Van and Campervan allow for the option of bikes and roof box.

For the dates we're thinking of ( June /July) there is difference in price. For a 10am to midday crossing the high van is £20 cheaper and for the same return time the high van is £17 cheaper. Overall, classifying ourselves as a high van would save us £37.

So...ARE we actually a "high van " ? What designation do others use when booking ? Have I been paying more than I should all these years ?

G


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

You are a Campervan.

And they need to know this.

TM


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

teemyob said:


> You are a Campervan.
> 
> And they need to know this.
> 
> TM


Why and why does it cost more?

PS change that to why SHOULD it cost more.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

My MH is 4250kg and 7.4m in length. I go to France via Eurotunnel at least twice a year and always go as a campervan. 

In the MMM I received today is a booklet entitled 'The MMM guide to Motor homing in France'. In the 'Getting to France' section under Euro tunnel information it says;
"Your motorhome must not exceed 3500kg maximum laden weight. It must also be less than 4.2m tall, under 2.55m wide(including the mirrors) and less than 18m long (including bumpers, tow bars and any overhanging loads).
If your motorhome does exceed these limits Euro tunnel does offer a commercial service that takes coaches and campers up to 7.5t. however the costs of taking a motorhome heavier than 3.5t rocket to around £320 each way".

I checked to see if the date was April 1st but apparently not. I cannot imagine many 4.2m tall and 17.99 m long motor homes being less than 3500kg 
:roll:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

What are they playing at? Coaches and cars / caravans go in the same carriages as motorhomes, and taller cars - including those with roof racks. Are they really saying that we should go in with the trucks?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

ray's extract from MMM seems to be at odds with what Eurotunnel say. 

And Grizzly - if you pick van they may put you in with the truckers? I don't remember seeing small or large panel vans ( not MH conversions) in the normal carriages.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I suspect the seperate clasification for "campervan" is to readily identify vehicles that will be carrying LPG for cooking/heating purposes. These vehicles are always seperated (together with caravans) and loaded last to minimise the risk of the LPG. Visions of the last carriage being cut loose in the event of a fire spring to mind. 8O 

As for extra cost, as they charge an extra £30 for carrying a dog (which involves them in a full 2 minute checking exercise) it's not beyond the realms of possibility that the extra charge is for someone to check that the gas bottles are closed before boarding. :roll:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

bognormike said:


> ray's extract from MMM seems to be at odds with what Eurotunnel say.


No surprise there then.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> ray's extract from MMM seems to be at odds with what Eurotunnel say.
> 
> And Grizzly - if you pick van they may put you in with the truckers? I don't remember seeing small or large panel vans ( not MH conversions) in the normal carriages.


Thanks all.

I'm reassured to know that I've not been paying over the odds all these years ! I'd not mind going in with the truckers mind if we got a meal onboard as I understand they do.

G


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > ray's extract from MMM seems to be at odds with what Eurotunnel say.
> ...


I have had vans in the same carriage as me. The link has options for vans over and under 1.85m in the vehicle type drop down menu. 
http://www.eurotunnel.com/uk/traveller-info/vehicles/caravans-campers-vans-and-trailers/


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> ray's extract from MMM seems to be at odds with what Eurotunnel say.
> 
> And Grizzly - if you pick van they may put you in with the truckers? I don't remember seeing small or large panel vans ( not MH conversions) in the normal carriages.


Vans only have to travel on the Goods shuttle if carrying "commercial goods" or "non-commercial goods exceeding 3 cubic metres in volume (similar in volume to the boot area of a large family estate car)".*

*I can't think of many "large family estate cars" that could carry 3 cubic metres.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

rayc said:


> Grizzly said:
> 
> 
> > bognormike said:
> ...


Believe you me, you wouldn't want to go with the truckers! The eastern eiropean armpits on the bus ride to the passenger coach are an experience! They also stopped the (chargable) food years ago because so few people ordered it.

I use frequent traveller tickets for my 2m high VW T5, but still pay a supplement for the MH

Malcolm

Malcolm


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

emjaiuk said:


> Believe you me, you wouldn't want to go with the truckers! The eastern eiropean armpits on the bus ride to the passenger coach are an experience! They also stopped the (chargable) food years ago because so few people ordered it.
> 
> Malcolm


You're right Malcolm. We usually have our breakfast as we go through the tunnel on a c.9am crossing. We often spend the night before at Cite de Europe and I have to be careful, when we stop for a break in UK, to check I'm fully dressed and not wearing slippers. It's worth the extra not to have to get out of the van during the crossing. 
G


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Mh are not always in the last coach. We have been placed at the front, in the middle and right at the back. More a case of when you arrive and what else they have to carry, I think!

Alan


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> Mh are not always in the last coach. We have been placed at the front, in the middle and right at the back.


They were still placing all the M/Hs at the back last time we used the tunnel - but that was last September and I have read reports that they've been mixing them in recently.
Sounds good to me, I never did like hanging around whilst everyone else was allowed to load and I think the LPG excuse was a bit OTT to be honest.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I thought most normal cars went onto carriages with twin decks.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

chasper said:


> I thought most normal cars went onto carriages with twin decks.


yes, but those with roof racks etc are too high and go with caravans, motorhomes, minibuses, coaches etc


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

When we changed to our VW campervan, the size was pretty much the same as our previous 4x4. So, being new to this, I booked it as a high van. We were pulled in for a gas check, they can spot campervans of all sorts a mile off, and the booking was queried. I explained what I had done and they said they would check our previous bookings and vehicle. Easy to do as we always have a Frequent Traveller account. Once what I told them was verified, they said we could go through this time but in future must book as a campervan, which we have always done.
It is a bit extra and I don't see the point of it, especially as gas checks are not always done, however that's the system and I don't think they will change it.
LLL


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

lalala said:


> When we changed to our VW campervan, the size was pretty much the same as our previous 4x4. So, being new to this, I booked it as a high van. We were pulled in for a gas check, they can spot campervans of all sorts a mile off, and the booking was queried. I explained what I had done and they said they would check our previous bookings and vehicle. Easy to do as we always have a Frequent Traveller account. Once what I told them was verified, they said we could go through this time but in future must book as a campervan, which we have always done.
> It is a bit extra and I don't see the point of it, especially as gas checks are not always done, however that's the system and I don't think they will change it.
> LLL


That's the same sort of rule as the one that say a 30' motorhome pays less than a 20' one with a 5' trailer. Eurotunnel have lots of weird rules, which they bend or break to suit themselves on occasions. On freight saftey rules seem to change almost on a daily basis.

Malcolm


----------



## bobandpauline (Apr 1, 2014)

After reading MMM and having a crossing with our motorhome which is over 3500kg, thismorning I rang the caravan club with whom we did our bookin. They contacted eurotunnel. The max weight in for vans, motorhomes are OK. I have rung MMM and advised them. I daresay there will be a lot of worried people about!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I emailed asking why they charge roughly 25% more for "campervans" than for vans that are the same size or larger (A Transit LWB high top).

1984 is alive and working at Folkestone.



> Dear Mr Stanner
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> ...


I have replied stating that assumptions like that are unsupportable and why not just charge by length or extra OVER a certain length.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Stanner said:


> I emailed asking why they charge roughly 25% more for "campervans" than for vans that are the same size or larger (A Transit LWB high top).
> 
> 1984 is alive and working at Folkestone.
> 
> ...


Stanner, can you give me the email address you are replying to, and i will email Natasha and ask her to pass my email on to management.
thanks
LLL


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> Stanner, can you give me the email address you are replying to, and i will email Natasha and ask her to pass my email on to management.
> thanks
> LLL


Please do - in fact I think we ALL ought to.



> [email protected]


I replied to that load of tosh thus.....



> So a Ford Transit LWB High Top van (6 metre long 3 metre high) is charged less than a VW type camper at 4 metres long 2metres high?
> 
> Is that correct?
> 
> Would it not be better to charge by actual length rather than making incorrect assumptions?


This was their reply......



> Thank you for reply.
> 
> Due to the many variations of campervans and vans it would be very difficult to base the price on the length of a vehicle and we are aware this does not suit everyone.
> 
> ...


Anybody care to send them a list of all the other ferry companies who do not find length a "difficult" concept to grasp?

I think I will reply asking on what scale of measurement "A" is bigger than "B"


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Already pretty annoyed that our little MH is charged more on Eurotunnel than a van the same size, and that we are charged the same as a huge RV - how these can be classed as "campervans" is beyond a joke.

But now we want to take a small trailer as well. Total length still less than many MHs, but we have to pay more than 50% more to travel! This is because a small camping trailer is charged the same as a large caravan, again with no regard to length.

Really can't cope with ferries, so we have little choice. But I think it would be much fairer to base prices on total length and maximum height of vehicle (or vehicle + trailer).

I have pointed this out every time we have filled in a questionnaire on the tunnel, but nothing has ever been done. Linda.


----------

